# Monkey transmitting thoughts



## Baltas (May 14, 2011)

It looks that from the top of the head oh this squirrel monkey thoughts are floating in the air.


----------



## Trever1t (May 14, 2011)

I wish I could see a little more of the critter, he looks kinda cute


----------



## STM (May 15, 2011)

Yes, that's a very cute little_ minkey_ you have there!


----------



## Baltas (May 16, 2011)

> Yes, that's a very cute little_ minkey_ you have there!



Funny, STM. I also like your "Old reliables".


----------



## Baltas (May 27, 2011)

Here are some more of my animal pictures


----------



## Loraco (May 30, 2011)

What a great shot!


----------

